# Linksys WPC54G

## erdinc

Hi everyone,

Last week I bought AP and pcmcia wireless card which comes bundle with AP.

Anyway, I search little bit about this issue and 

 * Starting pcmcia ...

cardmgr[10218]: watching 1 socket                                         [ ok ]

and lspci output is

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface

I emerged wireless-tools and acx100 and then iwconfig is;

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+/g+  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"linksys"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3  

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

but whatever I do my wireless card is not able to find any AP? Even when I do "iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys" or anything  :Confused: 

I read all topics about it but still no result:?: 

Is there anyone who made is without ndiswrapper, cause thank god we have acx  :Smile: 

----------

## LoDown

What is the output from 'iwlist wlan0 scanning'?  See if your wireless NIC is even seeing your shiny new AP.

----------

## erdinc

Sorry for late reply, "iwlist scan" gives me no scan result  :Smile: 

I had doubts whetever pcmcia card is working or not I tested on a findomz machine and it was working  :Crying or Very sad: 

Bytheway I got firmware and I put it /lib/firmware and Im stuck on this point dmes gives me..

codec_semaphore: semaphore is not ready [0x1][0x701300]

codec_read 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x2c

Starting radio scan

Polling for an IRQ FAILED with 0, cmd_status 0, irqs_active 1, irq_status 0. Bailing.

----------

## erdinc

Hi again,

I search little bit about acx 111 Texas Instruments and acx100 is not able to cover irq stuff for TI.

Also you can see in the documentation acx111 still in development, anyway.

I turn to Ndiswrapper, I copy inf and cat files from Linksys WP54G cd to /lib/windrivers

But there is a trick, you should load LSBCMNDS.INF instead of lsbcmnds.inf

ndiswrapper example:

```

ndiswrapper -i /lib/windrivers/LSTINDS.INF
```

when you do this ndiswrapper will warn you as "hardware present"

the rest is same  :Smile:  (if you are not using dhcp)

```

iwconfig wlan0 essid erdinc-wlan

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

and you see as; route -n

```
aek-laptop erdinc # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
```

----------

## dgrant

The power light on my card won't even turn on? It's as if pcmcia isn't even started or something. But the module is installed and the /etc/init.d/ service is started. Can anyone help me?

----------

## erdinc

Well the lights are working on my system, you get the right INF file and compile your kernel correctly??

Your Kernel Conf should be like:

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  ---> 

            PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  --->

                          <*> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

                           [ ]      Enable PCCARD debugging  

                          <*>   16-bit PCMCIA support  

                           [*]     32-bit CardBus support 

                           ---   PC-card bridges 

                          <*>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

Device Drivers  --->

              Networking support  --->

                            Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->

                                              [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions
```

Be sure that you didnt select PCMCIA network device support..!

```
PCMCIA network device support  --->

                [ ] PCMCIA network device support 
```

then

```
make modules && make modules_install && make
```

and boot with your new kernel.

You can get INF file from http://www.erdinc.info/wlan/LSTINDS.INF

Bytheway this INF file for WPC54G v2.0

So emerge ndiswrapper and make a directory for you INF file as /lib/windrivers, then

```
ndiswrapper -i /lib/windrivers/LSTINDS.INF

modprobe ndiswrapper

iwlist scan
```

----------

## ScriptBlue

I have followed everything step that you have outlined here, yet I can't get my NIC to recognized. I too have a WPC54G card and here is my lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

 

However I don't have a wlan0... I am not quite sure how to set that up... I've been searching for the better part of 2 days now to no avail, can someone please tell me or link me to a resource where I can find out how to make wlan0 show up some where....

Here is my kernel config http://www.scriptblue.com/kernel.config

----------

## Crazy Fucker

you probably have to create the net.wlan0 yourself

just make a link from net.wlan0 to net.lo (this is done with net.eth0 too)

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo net.wlan0
```

edit /etc/conf.d/wireless.example and save it as wireless. then you will have net.wlan0 and a useable config  :Cool: 

as for the drivers: you have to use the windows drivers from linksys, not those for Texas Instruments!!  

download them at www.linksys.com unzip and configure them in ndiswrapper as described     :Wink: 

```
 ndiswrapper -i .../WPC54Gv2_40826/lsbcmnds.inf 
```

lookup and remove the old texas instruments with

```
ndiswrapper -l

ndiswrapper -e (old-driver)

```

and finally test it with 

```
rmmod ndiswrapper

modprobe ndiswrapper

dmesg | tail 

iwconfig 

```

i have an wpc54g also, wich I bought this yesterday (working from it now  :Razz:  :Razz: )

I never used wireless. after about an hour of searching howto use pcmcia and ndiswrapper it worked perfectly.

hope this helps... if u need an example config or anything just pm me...

----------

## conradin

OK...I am a bsd user for years and had never used wireless except on a winbox.

Equip: Tecra 8100, wireless card WPC54GS

After initial installation, the lights went up, but neither ipconfig nor ifconfig shows the card's existance.  Using module cannot find it either...

I used dmesg, cannot find it.

Where and how can I start from here?  Should I get rid of the card and use a WPC54G instead?

I decidewd to give gentoo a shot exactly because fbsd is very wireless unfriendly...(even with 5.3).

----------

